# Newlands Park, Normanton, West Yorks, Nov 08



## boxfrenzy (Dec 1, 2008)

Newlands Park, set in woodland, a mile and a half out of Normanton was once the home to 78 people in the 1861 census. 110 years later, in 1971, the population was 9. Today the Coach house, Great Hall, Stables and houses are ruined, slowly being reclaimed by nature.






It's a strangely empty hamlet, that hints at being a grand place once upon a time. Nothing remains save the walls and doorways, chimneys and fireplaces.





The houses are empty, with few roof beams and no floors left. Much of the stone and slate was stripped by pikies who have lived on the site on and off over the last 30 years.





The land and buildings were originally owned by the Knights of St John of Jurusalem, the Knights Hospitaller. Originally they would have set off on the crusades of the Holy Land. The Pope was instrumental in dissolving the power held by them, yet they owned large tracts of land across Europe. Newlands Park is built on that land.





Underneath the land are miles of forgotten coal mines, Park Hill Colliery and St Johns Colliery, taking it's name from the Knights of St John of Jurusalem.





Subsidence from the colliery workings caused much damage to the buildings, and work was needed to support crumbling walls.
This is the only remaining roof on the site.





The decaying remains of the elaborate stable building, taken from the Great Hall


----------



## Neosea (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks to be an interesting place. Nice find.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the stables. Excellent photos and interesting history.


----------



## laburnunm (Jan 1, 2010)

The below photograph is of Newland Hall, Normanton taken at the mid-end of the 19th century. House demolished circa 1920s due to mining subsidence from nearby collieries of St Johns and Park Hill. The remaining park buildings were in use upto and including 1963 when the park was sold on together with the Warmfield brick company. Focus in on the detail to see the clarity of the figures in the photograph:


----------

